# [GEN] Man booked in battery, police dog attack - 2TheAdvocate



## WDF News (May 3, 2008)

<table border=0 width= valign=top cellpadding=2 cellspacing=7><tr><td valign=top class=j><font style="font-size:85%;font-family:arial,sans-serif"><br><div style="padding-top:0.8em;"><img alt="" height="1" width="1"></div><div class=lh><a href="http://www.google.com/news/url?sa=T&ct=us/0-0&fd=R&url=http://www.2theadvocate.com/news/suburban/19126519.html&cid=0&ei=1bMzSKHRLZru8ATN1pW4Ag&usg=AFrqEzc1PeFDBH8pUQqpYgsUc1Xv7A3T6w">Man booked in battery, police <b>dog attack</b></a><br><font size=-1><font color=#6f6f6f>2TheAdvocate, LA -</font> <nobr>18 minutes ago</nobr></font><br><font size=-1>TICKFAW — A man accused of striking a woman in the face with a gun was arrested when deputies found him hiding in a wooded area, the Tangipahoa Parish <b>...</b></font></div></font></td></tr></table>

More...


----------

